# Freaky! Why, how??



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

You may have seen this before in which case it won't work for you, but if you haven't you may well be amazed!

At the end of this message, you are asked a question.
Answer it immediately. Don't stop and think about it.

Just say the first thing that pops into your mind.
This is a fun "test"... AND kind of spooky at the same time! Give it a try, then e-mail it around and you'll see how many people you know fall into the same percentage as you.

Be sure to put in the subject line if you are among the 98% or the 2%.

You'll understand what that means after you finish taking the "test".
Now... just follow the instructions as quickly as possible.
Do not go to the next calculation before you have finished the previous one..
You don't need to write or remember the answers, just do it using your mind.

You'll be surprised.

Start:
How much is:

15 + 6

3 + 56

89 + 2

12 + 53

75 + 26

25 + 52

63 + 32

I know! Calculations are hard work, but it's nearly overâ€¦

Come on, one more!

123 + 5

QUICK! THINK ABOUT A COLOUR AND A TOOL!

Scroll further to the bottom....

A bit more...

You just thought about a Red Hammer didn't you?!!  :!:

If this is not your answer, you are among 2% of people who have a different, if not abnormal, mind.
98% of people would answer a red hammer while doing this exercise.

If you don't believe this, pass it around and you'll see.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I am only half abnormal :S

Red screwdriver here


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Thats wierd..

I got a Teal Coloured Monkey Wrench

Does that mean im a freak ?

:roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Spade Black.

Certainly not Red or Hammer


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Mine was on orange chainsaw! But that might just be due to the company I work for...


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I think I misunderstood the meaning of tool... and he's not red.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Well so far I think we're proving that TT drivers are mostly in the 2% bracket :lol: (I got Blue Hacksaw BTW!!!)


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yellow screwdriver! Though that's probably due to watching a programme earlier today where they were making yellow screwdrivers!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

head_ed said:


> I am only half abnormal :S
> 
> Red screwdriver here


Same for me


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Red hammer for me - does that mean I'm normal? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> Red hammer for me - does that mean I'm normal? :lol:
> 
> Hev x


I wouldn't go that far :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Red hammer for me - does that mean I'm normal? :lol:
> ...


If everybody was the same, we'd all be bored clones  
You should join me in my world from time to time ........................... [smiley=freak.gif]

Hev x


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Blue Hammer here :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sim said:


> Blue Hammer here :roll:


Same as me , blue hammer :!: :!: :!: great minds :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Blue spanner for me!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Yellow mallet for me.

I guess their percentages are duff.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yellow (who would have guessed that one) marking guage


----------



## SteveT (Jan 1, 2006)

Blue hammer for me. Only one normal person so far, eh Hev?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

SteveT said:


> Blue hammer for me. Only one normal person so far, eh Hev?


tee hee, I knew it................everybody else belongs in the nut-house and my planet is perfectly brill 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> SteveT said:
> 
> 
> > Blue hammer for me. Only one normal person so far, eh Hev?
> ...


That the planet with only one road, no turnings, guaranteeing you can't get lost   :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > SteveT said:
> ...












Hev x :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

I'm normal


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Unbelievable!!! 

I did the calculations in greek and thought red and hammer so I'm normal (or not)

:lol: Nice :lol:


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Blue hammer here too. Cant believe Hev is the only normal one according to this......cos she is anything BUT normal :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Red Hammer............. now I am really confused?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Blue hammer for me.


----------

